# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello  :)

## Anne

I thought id pop in & say Hi ....
Ive just spent the afternoon with Gary, we have been fishy shopping
I have recently upgraded from my nano (with a little helpful advice from Gary)

This is my new tank 

This is one of the fishes I bought today (ace pic !)

All the best urchins are wearing hats this year

----------


## Timo

Wow thats a fantastic tank you have got there. All fish keepers get bigger tanks  :lol: . I am gettng my 1st nano soon, i just cant decide whether to buy a pre made one or make one!

----------


## Kirsty

Hey fantastic tank i love it....

Im gonna get a big tank soon when i move home... 

Everyone on here has good tanks.  well done anne keep up the good work.

----------


## Ian

i LOVE it!!

what size tank is that in?

----------


## Gary R

> i LOVE it!!
> 
> what size tank is that in?


I think its a 3ft tank ian....and anne is doing well with it...she as had this one running around 3 to 4 months now, it is a great looking marine tank.

all i can stay about this women is that she is a headcase.....she is just mad about FISH  :roflmao:

----------


## Anne

Hey Gary....im watchin ya ... haaa haaa

headcase eh.... your probably right

----------


## berley

beautiful tank ann and really nice piccies 

hope you managed to get a free lunch from gary as its the least he should do for having the pleasure of your company all day  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> beautiful tank ann and really nice piccies 
> 
> hope you managed to get a free lunch from gary as its the least he should do for having the pleasure of your company all day


Well i did have to wait around all morning for her to show up  :lol:  you know what you women are like  :roflmao:  i ended up texting her to let her know that the shops closed at 5.30pm  :sofahide:

----------


## djprincessx

Hiya Anne  :Smile:  Welcome to the gang of fish  :fishy:  lovers. Your tank is so beautiful  :Smile:  I want a salt tank one day, but at this point I just want a setup tank, between my boyfriend and I we have 4 tanks all together but I don;t think we can set one up where we live, maybe I will beg cause I miss all of mine :P But anyways, welcome and hope you enjoy the forum!

-Leslie :banana4:

----------


## Anne

> Well i did have to wait around all morning for her to show up  you know what you women are like  i ended up texting her to let her know that the shops closed at 5.30pm


Ya cheeky little monkey....I was working ! (ish)
We managed to spend plenty in the 3 hours !!  (thank goodnes we didnt have longer Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£)

----------


## Nicky M

So your Anne! I was in World of Water today and a member of staff asked me if I was Anne. I was then told about this site so thought I'd nip in.

You tank is how I imagine my next tank to be, it's lovely. Can I ask where you get your corals from?

----------


## Gary R

> Can I ask where you get your corals from?


 :roflmao:  how long have you got  :lol2:  all i can say is iam glad its not my car she drives.

----------


## Anne

Got a few little loose mushrooms from world of waters frag tank

Ive bound them to small pieces of live rock with the netting that oranges are packed in .. so far so good !

----------


## Gary R

> Got a few little loose mushrooms from world of waters frag tank
> 
> Ive bound them to small pieces of live rock with the netting that oranges are packed in .. so far so good !


So did i  :teasing:  i put them in my nano tank

----------


## Timo

> So did i  i put them in my nano tank


I want to see pics, get posting them up  :goldfish:

----------


## Gary R

> I want to see pics, get posting them up


yes i need to start taking a few more now as things have changed abit

----------

